
Ask HN: Any good alternatives to WOT? - jan-jakub
After recent revelations about the ways WOT treats their users data (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12870953), do you know of a Firefox add-on that would serve the same purpose and is worthy of users&#x27; trust?
======
